# 1st grow



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

31x blue dream clones 
Currently on day 1 Veg with 18/6 cycle using 1000w DE HPS.


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Will be cutting some clones on my DIY aeroponic cloner! Stay tuned


----------



## Flatrate (Nov 27, 2019)

What lights are you going to be flowering with?


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Will be flowering with 1k DE HPS obviously more than 1


----------



## christopher jordan (Nov 27, 2019)

You could get by vegging by cutting your wattage in half. A 600 or cmh 315"s.


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Didn't like the results when I dialed it down to 600


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Just for fun (well I ran out of pots) planted 2 clones in a 1G pot let's see what happens lol


----------



## f series (Nov 27, 2019)

Shit I got pretty decent plants in 1 gals


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 27, 2019)

Do or die cloner! Will it root....
Used clonex gel and the solution. 
Cuts are blue dream


----------



## f series (Nov 27, 2019)

F80M4 said:


> Do or die cloner! Will it root....
> Used clonex gel and the solution.
> Cuts are blue dream


You put gel on the cut? If you did, and if that's a mister, you will get a gummy stem, not 1 root


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 28, 2019)

They seem to be reacting really good so far.


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 29, 2019)

Day 2.
Cuts still doing good. No wilting or they adjusted to the light now


----------



## rob333 (Nov 29, 2019)

F80M4 said:


> View attachment 4428415
> They seem to be reacting really good so far.


You do no clone x washes off ? Lol


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 29, 2019)

rob333 said:


> You do no clone x washes off ? Lol


Was told to do it like that


----------



## F80M4 (Nov 30, 2019)

First one to root on day 2. 



Looking good!


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 3, 2019)

Day 5.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 4, 2019)

Day 6 
pump is on 24/7
T5 light is on 24/7
Just added 1 cap of clonex into the res


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 6, 2019)

Day 8 ... 14/16 rooted


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 6, 2019)

Day 9 or 10 for the 31 Blue dream clones


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 9, 2019)

Day 12. Going into Solo cups for the time being


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 10, 2019)

Day 13 within 24hrs the roots found the hole in the cup.


----------



## Thelost_art (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 13, 2019)

Just threw in Purple punch cuts. Same method with some mods, cut 45degrees and the leaves, let it sit in clonex water while I get everything ready. Scraped some skin off, Dipped in clonex gel then into machine! Had all my blue dream rooted last run.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 24, 2019)

Had some stretchers so I bent them


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 27, 2019)

3 more weeks of vegging to go


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 27, 2019)

Just a FYI all of the purple punch rooted. The mistake I made was I PH'd my aerocloner with a broken ph pen lol here's the result of one.


----------



## F80M4 (Dec 31, 2019)

Lesson I learned from aero 1 to aero 2. Don't need to cut the leaves at all. No need to ph water at all. So just a recap my following steps so far for a set and forget kinda deal.

1. Have a jug w/ a cup of water with a drop of clonex solution
2. Cut clones 45° cuts and scrap the stem a bit
3. Fill the res with water (I use tap) for ever gal of water I use 1 cap of clonex solution
4. Dip the cuttings in clonex Gel put them in the foam neck thing and in the hole.
5. Once step 4 is done turn on the pump.
6. Look for leaks and obviously check your light is working properly. (I use a t5 from sunblaster hung literally 3" away from the tops)
7. Everyday just open up the top to see how the flow of the sprayers are. 
8. Count the days until the roots come. 
9. If the leaves yellow don't worry just keep watching and when the roots are long af transplant them. They grow hella fast within the first week.
10. They are usually ready to pot within 7-10 days. The funny part is you'll have the odd 1 or 2 that have tiny little roots. When you are ready to pot them all just pot the tiny ones too. I never had an issue yet.

I think my next step is either find a smaller plastic tub so I have a smaller base. Currently this big box is not ideal (size too big, uses too much water and not enough cloning sites) I might end up picking up a turbo cloner with 100+ sites. Rather have the smaller size as I do all my clones in a tent lol

Now I have to get my flower room ready!


----------



## F80M4 (Mar 29, 2020)

Finally got my panel put in. Flipped the switch about 4 days ago! This is the progress so far


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 11, 2020)

2 weeks into veg. Gorilla zkittlez 



Veg room #2 3 weeks apart


----------



## weed-whacker (Jul 12, 2020)

Nice work so far

Gonna be a huge harvest!


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 21, 2020)

Week 3 going to week 4 veg


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 21, 2020)

weed-whacker said:


> Nice work so far
> 
> Gonna be a huge harvest!


Going to try to push 3.5 - 4 a light


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 25, 2020)

8 more... Fml


----------



## F80M4 (Jul 26, 2020)

If anyone is interested in 1000w de hps I have quite a bit I'm trying to get rid of. Canada only


----------



## F80M4 (Aug 27, 2020)

Finally destroyed those little bastard spider mites.


----------



## F80M4 (Aug 30, 2020)

For anyone who considers getting buying chinesium HPS DE VS Gavita DEs


----------



## F80M4 (Sep 6, 2020)

2nd week of flower


----------

